# How did this guy do well on tinder?



## ArabIncel (Feb 21, 2020)

Skip to 8:10 and watch. In the first half of the video they ran an experiment on him using shirtless pics so I can understand how he did well given his decent body. But in the second half they ran an experiment using just normal pics with his clothes on. For that second experiment in 3 hours he got over 80 matches (they’re using tinder with membership but still that’s a lot of matches in 3 hours). How? What PSL is he?


(The pics they used too were also pretty shit like you can barely see his face, just side profile etc.)
@Gosick @PrettyBoyMaxxing @EthnicelAscension
@LordNorwood


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 21, 2020)

fraud pic and huge dissapoinment during a meeting


----------



## ArabIncel (Feb 21, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> fraud pic and huge dissapoinment during a meeting



the pics weren’t frauded they were normal like you saw him in there this ethnic bearded dude


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 21, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> the pics weren’t frauded they were normal like you saw him in there this ethnic bearded dude


side, high quality professional picture -> recipe for a disaster if you not chad, get match and meet women in RL
its my greatest fear


----------



## ArabIncel (Feb 21, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> side, high quality professional picture -> recipe for a disaster if you not chad, get match and meet women in RL
> its my greatest fear



but that’s even worse like just a side pic and you see some bearded dude. That’s even more reason to swipe left isn’t it? Like these girls swiping right on some dude they can’t even properly see all they see is some side profile beard jfl


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Feb 21, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> side, high quality professional picture -> recipe for a disaster if you not chad, get match and meet women in RL
> its my greatest fear


Some women lack spatial awareness to a point where they dont even realise they have fucked non chad till its too late


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 21, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Some women lack spatial awareness to a point where they dont even realise they have fucked non chad till its too late


you would have to be badass personality to deal with being worse looking IRL than on Tinder
she would try to end date asap
unless you are somehow lucky or shit


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 21, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Some women lack spatial awareness to a point where they dont even realise they have fucked non chad till its too late



For real?


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Feb 21, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> For real?


Bro women are fucking stupid ok, you can fraud a lot, u can fraud much higher than u are by using professional pics, best angles, lighting. U can wear coloured contacts, u can wear lifts and list your height as being 4 inches taller than u are and wear 3 inch lifts, point is women are retarded


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 21, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Bro women are fucking stupid ok, you can fraud a lot, u can fraud much higher than u are by using professional pics, best angles, lighting. U can wear coloured contacts, u can wear lifts and list your height as being 4 inches taller than u are and wear 3 inch lifts, point is women are retarded


Women are definitely retarded I just also know they have a lizard brain that feels attraction or not. But anyway I'm gonna try this shit right after I get my last acne scar surgery next month.


----------



## Madhate (Feb 21, 2020)

JBI (Just be Indian)


----------



## Usum (Feb 21, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> For real?


Women lack of many things.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Feb 21, 2020)

*compact midface*, wide shoulders, tan, beard and nw0

@medialcanthuscel


----------



## Peachy (Feb 21, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> side, high quality professional picture -> recipe for a disaster if you not chad, get match and meet women in RL
> its my greatest fear


I'm not Chad and I fraud my pics into oblivion, but there's no disaster because I'm 6'2 and all girls from tinder are somehow under 5'5


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Feb 21, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Skip to 8:10 and watch. In the first half of the video they ran an experiment on him using shirtless pics so I can understand how he did well given his decent body. But in the second half they ran an experiment using just normal pics with his clothes on. For that second experiment in 3 hours he got over 80 matches (they’re using tinder with membership but still that’s a lot of matches in 3 hours). How? What PSL is he?
> 
> 
> (The pics they used too were also pretty shit like you can barely see his face, just side profile etc.)
> ...



White teeth


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 21, 2020)

Peachy said:


> I'm not Chad and I fraud my pics into oblivion, but there's no disaster because I'm 6'2 and all girls from tinder are somehow under 5'5


how many slays??what country/region?


----------



## Peachy (Feb 21, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> how many slays??what country/region?


because I'm not Chad, all tinder whores wanna ltr me and I usually end it because ltrs are boring af


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 21, 2020)

Peachy said:


> because I'm not Chad, all tinder whores wanna ltr me and I usually end it because ltrs are boring af


cant f before ltr?


----------



## Peachy (Feb 21, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> cant f before ltr?


no


----------



## Slayerino (Feb 21, 2020)

Probably they set the distance limit to 8000km


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 21, 2020)

Peachy said:


> no


wtf, you can get in ltr for 1 day, f and say bb


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 21, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Some women lack spatial awareness to a point where they dont even realise they have fucked non chad till its too late


uh, yeah. that is the entirety of the reason for this false allegation epidemic - women waking up after a drunk night to a 4psl man, regretting it, and accusing him of rape rather than be shamed for sleeping with him.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 21, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> But in the second half they ran an experiment using just normal pics with his clothes on. For that second experiment in 3 hours he got over 80 matches (they’re using tinder with membership but still that’s a lot of matches in 3 hours). How? What PSL is he?


Women are pretty good at seeing/rating a a man his strength and body, even with clothes on. I saw in at least 2 studies.


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 21, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Women are pretty good at seeing/rating a a man his strength and body, even with clothes on. I saw in at least 2 studies.


Absolutely true ! 
Don't need to see the study i've done the experiment myself.
And to answer OP : 
He is not even bad looking to begin with, besides prey eyes. 
He is lucky since he doesn't look so much indian but can pass as a latino, thus frauding the prejudice of beeing indian.


----------



## intovoid (Feb 21, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Some women lack spatial awareness to a point where they dont even realise they have fucked non chad till its too late


then it's my time to shine


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Feb 21, 2020)

Body matters more in online dating than irl


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 21, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


> Body matters more in online dating than irl


Height and frame matters more IRL.


----------



## cardiologist (Feb 22, 2020)

JFL thinking this guy wouldn't do well on Tinder. I'm PSL 4 and still have tons of matches.


----------



## WBC323 (Feb 22, 2020)

Relatively good looking guy


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Feb 22, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Bro women are fucking stupid ok, you can fraud a lot, u can fraud much higher than u are by using professional pics, best angles, lighting. U can wear coloured contacts, u can wear lifts and list your height as being 4 inches taller than u are and wear 3 inch lifts, point is women are retarded



Yeah if you’re not frauding on tinder then what are you doing


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 22, 2020)

cardiologist said:


> JFL thinking this guy wouldn't do well on Tinder. I'm PSL 4 and still have tons of matches.


he has a bad pheno tho.


----------



## elfmaxx (Feb 22, 2020)

Because tinder paid them to make this video, it's so fucking obvious.

You fellas really need to get wise.


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 22, 2020)

Because he's GL, tall, charismatic, insane body, funny (to foids at least), can actually hold a conversation etc. Most people here won't admit it.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 27, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Skip to 8:10 and watch. In the first half of the video they ran an experiment on him using shirtless pics so I can understand how he did well given his decent body. But in the second half they ran an experiment using just normal pics with his clothes on. For that second experiment in 3 hours he got over 80 matches (they’re using tinder with membership but still that’s a lot of matches in 3 hours). How? What PSL is he?
> 
> 
> (The pics they used too were also pretty shit like you can barely see his face, just side profile etc.)
> ...



He’s pretty good looking lmfao


----------



## OverForMe (Feb 27, 2020)

Chaddman on steroids woman dont see nct when there is a huge body tall and big


----------



## diggbicc (Feb 27, 2020)

his body is top tier and so is his skin clarity, etc. It seriously haloes him. PSL autists would say he is like 4 PSL, but when you factor that he is big, has good skin, good hair he has irl appeal to women.

Edit: forgot to add, teeth halo too, white af mofos.


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 1, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> his body is top tier and so is his skin clarity, etc. It seriously haloes him. PSL autists would say he is like 4 PSL, but when you factor that he is big, has good skin, good hair he has irl appeal to women.
> 
> Edit: forgot to add, teeth halo too, white af mofos.



But in the second exp, the one I’m talking about, he had his shirt on so the body halo was very much hidden (still visible to an extent but no where near as visible as it was in the first exp where he had his shirt off).
@streege thoughts?


----------

